# 1-15 A&S



## yarles87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fellas, 

Looking to start a thread for the January class. With Uncle Petey's blessings, here it goes...

I'm following MA's Operator Sessions, supplemented with swimming 3-4 times a week until I hit 10 weeks out for the prep program. This will be a struggle with ITX/EMV taking up the first 3 weeks of the prep program, but sometimes you have to make do.

PFT: Last one was a 290 in the late spring.
15k race down in Coronado: 7:38min/mile pace

Goal times:
12mi ruck: 2:10
300m swim: sub 8min
PFT: Probably just look to maintain that score

I gave myself a little test on Friday to see where I'm at:
4 mile ruck (45# dry) - 44min flat for a 11min/mile pace. Felt pretty easy and just maintained a steady shuffle throughout. 
Followed immediately by a 300m cammie swim - 8:45. This was the first time swimming in cammies, and the drag was significant, even with holes in pockets and ankle cuffs cut off. 

Monday: A.M. 8 rds of 2x Craig special (rds 4-8 were at 235) and 10 pullups per round. 
P.M. 5 mile at easy pace (8min/mile)

Tuesday: 8x3 of BP (rds 4-8 @ 275) and DL (rds 4-8 at 385) with 10 pullups every round.
P.M. (swim, all side stroke) 200m warm up slick, 5x100m (cammies). (fastest was 2:32, slowest 2:44). 1min rest between. 15min water tread to finish it out.

Notes: I'm messing around with my strokes to see what works best. I'm a bigger guy with bigger legs, and they can really start to drag me down. The long strokes work great when I'm slick, but not so well in cammies. I'll keep experimenting. The tread - I found keeping my body long, straight, and relaxed makes it easy. I keep my head tilted back and waterline at my chin. I use the scissor kick instead of beater style. I go to my happy place and enjoy the water.

Good luck everyone. Train Hard.


----------



## yarles87 (Aug 20, 2014)

5 mile ruck: 57min
Using the MARSOC fitness app for the stretching program.

Didn't feel like a good effort today. My legs were just smoked for some reason, so took to sprinting to a landmark, than hiking to another landmark.


----------



## yarles87 (Aug 20, 2014)

5 mile ruck: 57min
Using the MARSOC fitness app for the stretching program.

Didn't feel like a good effort today. My legs were just smoked for some reason, so took to sprinting to a landmark, than hiking to another landmark.


----------



## yarles87 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thurs (21Aug)
Same DL/BP/Pullup Routine as Tuesday. 

Fri: Took a rest day, pulled a late one due to night training.

Sat: 7 mile run in a little less than a hour on a slightly hilly, loose sand trail. Just a LSD run.

Sunday I'll be hitting a swim, and then out to the field for a week. Hopefully this thread picks up a few guys while I'm gone!


----------



## turminal_lance (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got back from 3-14 (medical drop) I am waiting to heal up before I start training again.
I'm sure youve heard this before but the 2 things that drop a lot of guys are Pull-ups and the swim.
As far as the pull ups. Practice strict pull ups. any sign of kipping or improper form is a wasted pull up. I practiced going all the way up. (chin clearly over the bar, hang, and count 1 Missisipi.
And the swimming. the time isnt as important as being comfortable in the water. Can you easily tread water for over 30 minutes in a pool full of dudes and having to pass off a 10 pound brick ? if you can be comfortable in the water under stress, and get the times. Dont worry about the pool too much. I did before I left and it didn't really do anything for me. Also you will be slower at A&S. about a minute or so.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 28, 2014)

Following the 10 week program, supplemented with Military Athlete operator sessions. Due to odd working hours (48 hours on, 48 hours off) I've had difficulty with consistent training times and days. After the 10 week program I'm going to go through the Military Athlete MARSOC program- looks really intense.

I've experimented with several different socks, and so far have found the smartwool light hiking socks with smartwool liner to compliment to be best for me. Haven't had any blisters yet (knock on wood). 

During my post workout routine, unless I need to roll out a posterior muscle, I use "The Stick" and absolutely love/recommend it.

Current times:
3 Mile Run- 21:12
3 Mile Ruck- 23:35
6 Mile Ruck- 1:07
300m Swim: 9:47

I have yet to attempt any crossovers. Hoping to attempt that soon when I find a pool that allows it.

I'm on the airstation in Camp Pendleton, if anyone wants to train just let me know.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 29, 2014)

Correction on that 3 Mile Ruck.... I was looking at one of my run times.

3 Mile Ruck- 29:02


----------



## yarles87 (Sep 3, 2014)

Terminal Lance - Best of luck healing up and reapplying. Sorry to hear about the injury.

Gomer - Blister avoidance tip: Leukotape on any areas on your foot that you know are prone to hotspots/blisters, and put some trailfoot vaseline ointment on toes/heels/where ever. Preemptive actions are the best to avoiding that hurt.

Did a 10 mile hike last week with the company, and a 9 miler tomorrow company movement. Standard infantry guy pace, which is agonizingly slow. I'm not going to double up on weekly rucks until 10 weeks out, but any time under ruck is better than nothing.

Sunday was some heavy Craig Special work, Monday was DL/BP with a 5 mile run at the end at a fasterish pace (38min), Tuesday was a quick work capacity sprint work, and today was the first day around a pool so jumped in. 
200m slick warm up, 5x100 sprints in cammies, (fastest was 2:19, slowest was 2:40), and then a 300m test run. Hit 8:45, which is the same time for me, but felt much easier. I like doing the 300m's after I'm good and smoked. Pool closed on me so wasn't able to get a tread in.

I'll hit a 8mile run on friday, and get in the pool Thurs-Sun before heading out to the field again for the week.


----------



## yarles87 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thurs: 10 Mile BN hike... painfully slow
Fri: MA Operator Session followed by...
Swim: 100m warmup, 300m for time (8:15), 700m at about 80% effort, 15min water tread with 1 hand out, other hand out, both hands out, 15 secs per every 3 min.

300m was 30 sec PR for me, but it was with 25m lengths instead of 50m, so I'm not getting to excited over it. 

8 mi LSD run tomorrow and more pool work.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm...where to start?  As turminal_lance stated, one reason that candidates fail to make it through the program is pull ups.  Form is very important.  Not just for pull ups, but with every movement.  If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right.  Many Marines have found out the hard way that A&S is very strict on pull ups.  If you have any doubts on what will be counted and what will not, just read the order. *(MCO 6100.13 w/ch 1)*  Google it, or go to your S-3 shop for reference.  Follow the order and you'll be fine.  Another reason candidates go home early?  The pool.  It's not necessarily due to slow swim times, but rather a fear of water or drowning that makes Marines quit.  Many candidates lack the confidence to swim, tread or do underwater crossovers.  It is a difficult thing to train for, because MCCS will never let you practice these things.  You just have to find a way to get out of your comfort zone in the water.  Push yourself.  Better yet, try and get a MCIWS to push you beyond what you think you are capable of.  Try sprinting one lap down and back in cammies as hard as you can.  When you reach the wall, immediately push off and begin treading water.  Your heart and respiratory rates will be very high at this point, so use the water tread as a way to actively recover.  Don't push yourself hard on a sprint, and then stand up or grab the wall.  You'll get no such respite at A&S.  Use the tread to catch your breath!  If you find the wall irresistible, turn your back to it.  That way you won't be tempted to reach out.  
*
Yarles87: *Practice treading with your body straight up and down, or "vertical" in the water column.  Keep your head up and your eyes to the front.  You want to keep the waterline below the ears, so you can hear commands from the MCIWS/staff.  Also, the scissor kick is good for tank treads with fins, but the "frog" or "egg beater" is preferred for treading in cammies.  Work on your technique until you master one of these two styles.  Don't know what tank treads are?  You are one of the lucky ones...

The number one reason candidates leave the program early?  Drop On Request.  Many Marines have pulled themselves out of training over the years.  A few had legitimate family reasons, or what have you.  Most just had a change of heart, or felt that they weren't good enough.  Just give it everything you've got everyday, and let the chips fall where they may.  Oh...and never, ever quit.  Ever!


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 12, 2014)

Here are a few goals to shoot for during your prep before January.  These are not the "answers to the test", but if you follow the guidance it will help to set you up for success.  You will want to have a PFT score above 275 in order to avoid receiving a counseling.  MARSOC's T&R manual states that CSOs must maintain a minimum PFT score of 225. This is ridiculously low, and will simply not get it done.  Any CSO (or Recon Marine for that matter) worth his salt would be embarrassed to admit he ran anything less than a 285.  That is not an exaggeration.  In the conventional Marine Corps, a 250 PFT is a pretty good score.  In MARSOC, a 250 is laughable unless you are injured in some way.  I have a buddy who has never gotten less than 20 pull ups until he broke his hand riding dirt bikes.  With a cast on and gripping only with fingertips, he managed 17 strict reps.  Operators always find a way.
Have someone grade your pull ups, and ask them to scrutinize your reps pretty harshly.  Come to a complete dead hang.  Pull straight up so that your chin is completely above the bar.  Return to the starting position and give a slight pause at the bottom.  Repeat.  Seems pretty simple, but candidates punt this one into the stands quite a bit.  Reps in the 7-10 range on the initial test at A&S are not uncommon, and almost always precede a candidate's early departure.

You will do several rucks at Phase I, the shortest being 8 miles.  Although the minimum standard pace is 15 min/mile, you'll need to go quite a bit faster to be competitive.  The shorter ruck runs (less than 6 miles) are good for Marines who are trying to work up to the longer distances.  As soon as you are able, start doing 8, 10 or 12 mile distances.  Don't try and ruck more than twice a month, and always do something that's great for active recovery the following day like swimming.  For a good target pace, try to run 12 min. miles or faster on the longer rucks.  For shorter rucks, 10-11 min. miles should be manageable.  Don't be surprised on the first ruck run at A&S if all the candidates leave the starting line at a full gallop.

I've already given some swim advice in another thread for ITC prep, so I won't expound here.  Yarles87 mentioned above about swimming in modified cammies.  I must caution you against cutting off the bottoms of your cammies, or removing pockets to reduce drag.  It is simply not authorized.  If you show up to the pool wearing modded cammies, you will be told to change and you will be counseled for failing to follow instructions.  Get used to the drag now, and work on overcoming it with better technique and efficiency in the water.  
As always...train hard, train smart and good luck!


----------



## yarles87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Stanimal, 

Thanks for all the solid gouge, that's great information! 

My Co. was in the field this Mon-Thurs. Was able to fit in field PT every day with body calisthenics and hill sprints, on top of running around with kit all day. 

Today hit the pool (all in cammies):
100m warmup
4rds: 50m swim, 10 air squats, 10 push ups, 10 crunches
300m swim - 8:31
4rds: 1 min tread w/both hands, 1min w/1 hand out, 1min w/other hand out
10min tread
4rds: 100m swim, 15 push ups, 20 4-count flutter kicks

Felt pretty good overall... 8 mi run in the morning and swim again the afternoon


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 13, 2014)

Stanimal, I know you've only been here a short time but already your contributions are substantial. Thank you for all the insight.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 13, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Stanimal, I know you've only been here a short time but already your contributions are substantial. Thank you for all the insight.



Thanks dmcgill.  Digging the new avatar BTW...


----------



## piratezookeeper (Sep 18, 2014)

It's still on the first page but I'm loving this thread already.  Thank you Stanimal for being a wealth of knowledge.  I'll throw my numbers out there for everyone as well:

PFT...................293 - 19:10 on my run time
300m swim......8:16
4 mile ruck.......47:42

I'm going through the USMC 10 week prep guide until I'm exactly 10 weeks out, then I'll be switching to the military athlete 10 week prep guide.  Pool hours around San Diego aren't exactly convenient but I go as much as work allows me to regardless.  I'm looking forward to working with you guys come january.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 18, 2014)

Good to see some guys on here working hard to get better.  I hope to see a few more as we inch closer to January.  Expect to see an improvement in your overall performance as fall brings cooler temperatures and lower humidity.  This should allow you to push yourself harder with less fear of heat related injuries.  

One thing you guys should do is try and link up with someone who has similar fitness goals, and work out with them.  Ideally, another Marine preparing to attend the 15-1 course.  Having a like-minded training partner will help to motivate you through the more grueling sessions.  Working out with a partner will make both of you better.  Competition amongst yourselves should bring out the all-consuming desire to win.  If it doesn't, don't bother coming.  You aren't the guy they are looking for.  Just remember when you arrive at A&S that your training partner will also be competing for your seat in the next phase of training.  Space at the top is limited, and rightly reserved only for those who want it most.


----------



## Gomer (Sep 22, 2014)

I consider myself and everyone else on this board to be very lucky. Those of us who are bound for A&S receive such a wealth of knowledge from all of the SOF personnel who are so obviously passionate about what they do/know. After implementing a compilation of tips, with many coming from lengthy posts from Uncle Petey and Stanimal, I can always see myself improving. Nothing is more motivating. Thank you. 

Recently my 300m swim has improved the most. Today I swam it in 8:19, which is almost 1:30 faster than my last post just weeks ago.

Now an MA Operator session.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 22, 2014)

Gomer said:


> Recently my 300m swim has improved the most. Today I swam it in 8:19, which is almost 1:30 faster than my last post just weeks ago.



Fantastic!  Keep it up.  One unique trait I've found that almost every operator shares is the relentless pursuit of......well, more.  Bigger, faster, stronger, etc.  You could be running a 16:30 3 mile, and you would still want to be a little faster.  It is truly an addiction.  If 20 pull ups is a perfect score on the Marine Corps PFT, and extra reps are worth nothing, why do Marines continue to strive for 25, 30 or even 40 reps?  You will never be satisfied with good enough, and _THAT_ is a beautiful thing.


----------



## yarles87 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gomer, awesome PR man! That's a hell of a time drop

Came down with a stomach virus last week that put me down pretty hard. I'm transitioning from the MA operator sessions to his run improvement course w/the 10 week guide swim cards and body weight workouts. Hit a 8:09 300m today. Finding a slow steady improvement with the swim, and looking to get my run time in the sub 19min range (last one I ran was 19:30)

I miss the hell out of powerlifting/oly lifting, but I want to get to about 205lbs, and I have some strength to sacrifice.


----------



## piratezookeeper (Oct 4, 2014)

This week has been number 4 on the A&S prep guide, I finished the 5 mile ruck in 1:00:19.  I ran/shuffled the whole way except for 3 short breaks to drink some water.  Sometimes when I am unable to make it to the pool I just substitute the swim portion with a rower, the distance in meters is simply tripled.

My own number one concern is making sure I eat enough throughout the day to maintain recovery.  I've been sitting at 155lbs for the better part of a year.  Making sure my diet consists of healthy food isn't really as important as getting the proper amount of calories since I know my body will burn any fat I eat.  I haven't lost any weight or been getting fat so I guess I've been doing it right so far.

I feel much better than when I first started doing this guide.  My recovery times are getting much shorter and the runs at the end of a workout are getting faster.  Cheers to another 8 weeks of good training.  Props to Gomer on the new swim record, keep up the great work gentlemen!


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice going @piratezookeeper!  You're making good progress.  For a guy who weighs 155, you are moving out pretty decently.  Remember to give your body ample recovery after the rucks.  You can still swim some laps the day after if you feel guilty.  You've still got time, so you don't have to try and do too much too soon.


----------



## piratezookeeper (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you @Stanimal I have to admit I skipped 2 of the workouts when I felt the previous ones in my knees.  To echo what you said in a previous post, there are some skills I want to be even better and faster at before showing up for A&S.  But I know it's still too early to push myself 110% and risk injury.


----------



## Cj93 (Oct 8, 2014)

Been following the 10 week prep program as far as rucking and swimming supplemented with the horsemen program. Been in the field for the better part of the last three months which has unfortunately limited my rucks and eliminated my ability to swim but before this current field op. I was at an 8:40 300 in full cammies and fortunately have a seat on an advanced swim qual in November. Been rucking once a week since I've been in  the field at 65 to 70 lbs. I've recently been advised not to go above 60 lbs as it will alter movement mechanics and body position so I will probably drop the weight. Anyways my most recent ruck was 5 miles at 65 lbs for a time of 1:08, which is slower than id like but I am still playing around with my walk to run ratio. Ive got 6 mile ruck tomorrow so ill  definatly be pushing for a better time.


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 8, 2014)

Cj93 said:


> Been following the 10 week prep program as far as rucking and swimming supplemented with the horsemen program. Been in the field for the better part of the last three months which has unfortunately limited my rucks and eliminated my ability to swim but before this current field op. I was at an 8:40 300 in full cammies and fortunately have a seat on an advanced swim qual in November. Been rucking once a week since I've been in  the field at 65 to 70 lbs. I've recently been advised not to go above 60 lbs as it will alter movement mechanics and body position so I will probably drop the weight. Anyways my most recent ruck was 5 miles at 65 lbs for a time of 1:08, which is slower than id like but I am still playing around with my walk to run ratio. Ive got 6 mile ruck tomorrow so ill  definatly be pushing for a better time.


 
You guys have to be careful with overloading your bodies, or rucking too frequently.  I only ruck about twice a month for medium distance (6-8 miles).  For training, my pack never exceeds 60 lbs.  Once in a while, I go out for a 12 or 15 miler just to make sure I can still do it.  Call it a personal assessment.  If I run too slow, then I start focusing on the rucks a little more.  You guys are still young, so your bodies can take the punishment.  Beware though....everyone has a breaking point.  Some guys want it so bad they break themselves and never get the chance to come.  Other guys are just lazy.  They want it, but they want someone to hand it to them.  Don't be either of these dudes.  Go after it, but in an intelligent way.  Listen to your body.  If your knees are swollen and aching the day after a long ruck, don't go to the gym and do squats.  Take the day off, or better yet go to the pool and swim some laps.  The activity will do you good, without taxing your system while it's in recovery mode.  This is good.  I will always take a guy that I have to rein in a little bit over one that I have to kick in the ass.  Good on you, but proceed with caution.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2014)

@Stanimal , I'm well past being able to even consider a path down the recon trail, but I just wanted to thank you for helping these other Marines.  With no offense intended to anyone else, you have really put yourself out there more than nearly anyone else I can think of to guide and assist these Marines towards their goals.


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 8, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> @Stanimal , I'm well past being able to even consider a path down the recon trail, but I just wanted to thank you for helping these other Marines.  With no offense intended to anyone else, you have really put yourself out there more than nearly anyone else I can think of to guide and assist these Marines towards their goals.



It's my pleasure.  Maybe I'm just getting soft, but I actually want to see these guys succeed.  Not only for their benefit, but for the good of the organization.  We (MARSOC) need quality individuals to take, and pass, the challenge.  Providing a little knowledge and mentorship along the way is the least I can do to give back to a community that has given so much to me.  Thanks for the compliment, brother.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 9, 2014)

Corpsman with the goal of becoming a SARC here. @Stanimal ,  I echo what @Ooh-Rah1069 said. Thank you.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2014)

And the nominees for 2014 New Member of the Year are:

@Stanimal 

and that's pretty much the list. Some of ya'll just picked a bad year to register.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 9, 2014)

Y'all stop sucking his dick.

That's what a good SNCO does.

Rock on, Stan.

You know a place for a broke dick has-been doc in the Unit?

If you run into Bob Johnson (HMC, retired) or Kevin Naughton (SgtMaj, retired), tell 'em "Dougie Fresh" said hello.


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 9, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> If you run into Bob Johnson (HMC, retired) or Kevin Naughton (SgtMaj, retired), tell 'em "Dougie Fresh" said hello.



Will do.  I was just hanging out with Bob today in fact.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 9, 2014)

Dude, tell that fucker to call me.  I'll PM you my number.  Tell 'em that I lost his cell phone number.

Ask him how he liked my calisthentics routine.  He fucking hated it when I ran PT.


----------



## Scanimal (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey gents,

I recently returned from deployment and am now in the groove of things to prepare for 1-15. I've been  following the 10-week prep program and have been supplementing it with two intense swimming sessions per week. If anyone aboard Camp Pendleton wants a training partner, feel free to PM me.

Current 3 mile ruck, 50lbs. w/o water: 29:00


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 14, 2014)

Stanimal said:


> It's my pleasure.  Maybe I'm just getting soft, but I actually want to see these guys succeed.  Not only for their benefit, but for the good of the organization.  We (MARSOC) need quality individuals to take, and pass, the challenge.  Providing a little knowledge and mentorship along the way is the least I can do to give back to a community that has given so much to me.  Thanks for the compliment, brother.



I second what ooh rah said.. Had I had SNCOs like you I would have stayed in.


----------



## turminal_lance (Oct 15, 2014)

One thing that we all have now is the new 10 week prep guide, its pretty good as far as emcompassing every aspect, Honestly I would touch everything but REALLY work on your weakness, Once you get there you're going to wish you had.
       As far as rucking (it seems what most Marines "worry" about) if you can't naturally ruck fast like me. then look at it as a science of it's own.
Here's my own aproach, I run for 3 minutes then quickly walk for 1 minute. rinse and repeat. I never run uphills because it'll destroy your legs faster than anything.
always run softly downhills so you don't shoot out your knees. And the most important part : EAT !!! I cannot stress this enough. EAT good, you're only as good as the fuel you put in your body, Eat an amazing meal 20 minutes prior to a ruck. and for longer rucks, eat during the ruck, those marathon jelly beans work pretty good. or if you dare, my cadre told us PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 16, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> REALLY work on your weakness



Truth.  We tend to work hardest at the things we like.  Therefore, we are good at them, so we like to do them, and so on...  You have to work hard to focus on the things you aren't strong in.  Be honest with yourself.  Do an assessment of your physical abilities, and determine what your strengths and weaknesses are.  Also, as you are planning your workouts ask yourself, "Is what I'm doing going to help me pass selection?"  If the answer is no, do something else.  Last time I checked there was no bench press competition to get into SOCOM.


----------



## Stanimal (Oct 19, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Eat an amazing meal 20 minutes prior to a ruck. and for longer rucks, eat during the ruck



Personally, I can not eat that close to hard physical exertion without experiencing some nausea after a short time.  My body needs at least 45 minutes or more to digest the meal enough so that I don't feel it sloshing around in my stomach.  To each his own though...  Do what works best for YOU.  I agree completely about snacking during the longer rucks.  An hour and a half into a ruck with no fuel and your performance will start to decline sharply.  A lot of guys like to use energy chews, GU or Power Gels.  I recommend you check with the staff/instructors before you ingest these training aids.  They may be considered supplements, and therefore could be unauthorized.  Experiment with some natural foods that can easily be carried in your cargo pocket, and are convenient to consume on the move.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Oct 25, 2014)

Scanimal said:


> Hey gents,
> 
> I recently returned from deployment and am now in the groove of things to prepare for 1-15. I've been  following the 10-week prep program and have been supplementing it with two intense swimming sessions per week. If anyone aboard Camp Pendleton wants a training partner, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Current 3 mile ruck, 50lbs. w/o water: 29:00


That's a solid time right there. Keep it up! 50lbs is the ticket~ don't try to go any higher than that unless you want to come to A&S with bad knees.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Oct 25, 2014)

Stanimal said:


> Personally, I can not eat that close to hard physical exertion without experiencing some nausea after a short time.  My body needs at least 45 minutes or more to digest the meal enough so that I don't feel it sloshing around in my stomach.  To each his own though...  Do what works best for YOU.  I agree completely about snacking during the longer rucks.  An hour and a half into a ruck with no fuel and your performance will start to decline sharply.  A lot of guys like to use energy chews, GU or Power Gels.  I recommend you check with the staff/instructors before you ingest these training aids.  They may be considered supplements, and therefore could be unauthorized.  Experiment with some natural foods that can easily be carried in your cargo pocket, and are convenient to consume on the move.


No gels at A&S. If you are afforded the time, eat a good, carb-heavy meal four hours prior. Let's be real, though. I'd rather be sleeping four hours prior to a long ruck. Bread, peanut butter, and a banana one hour prior is plenty to get you up and running. Utilize isotonic fluids on the go (Gatorade, Powerade, Pedialyte) to fulfill your carb needs at specific intervals. Substitute the gels for gummy bears or fruit snacks. Same deal, they're just not considered supplements. Literally the worst thing you could do is try and consume something like a CLIF bar when you feel drained. Make sure your snack of choice is easily digestible. Sugar, sugar, sugar.


----------



## tc1989 (Nov 2, 2014)

Gentleman,

I have enjoyed the prep updates and wish you all continued success in your training. I am now digging into my preparations as well and look forward to sharing and comparing training progress with you all as we prep for 1-15.

Current numbers:

PFT: 283 (improving my run time is my biggest goal prior to reporting)
300m swim: mid 8 mins (breaststroke)
Most recent ruck: 4.5 miles in just under 46 minutes

I am feeling pretty confident in the water, but at 210lbs; I sometimes feel a bit heavy on my runs and body weight exercises. What are yalls thoughts on finding the best balance there?


----------



## Stanimal (Nov 3, 2014)

tc1989 said:


> I am feeling pretty confident in the water, but at 210lbs; I sometimes feel a bit heavy on my runs and body weight exercises. What are yalls thoughts on finding the best balance there?



How tall are you?  76" and 210 lbs. is fine.  70" at the same weight is a big difference.  You mentioned improving your 3 mile run time was a high priority.  One simple way to decrease time and increase speed is to get lighter.  I would try to shed a few pounds and see where that puts you.  If you are still getting 20 pull ups and your ruck and slick run times look good, then try and lose a couple more pounds.  I probably would not want to go below 200 lbs., but once again that depends on your height.  The trick is to try and get stronger without adding bulk.  More weight = slower times.  
(My stats= 76"/205 lbs.)

BTW= The stats you posted look pretty good.  You've still got some time, so continue to improve where you can.  Overall, I'd say you are going to be fairly competitive with your peers if you continue to progress from now 'til January.  Don't let yourself slide over the holidays.  Continue to work hard right up until around the first week of January.  Then, take it easy and use the next 7-10 days for rest and recovery.  If you work out, do only easy runs and light cals.  Don't push too hard in the final stretch and risk breaking yourself at the 11th hour.


----------



## tc1989 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm actually right at 75-76". I definitely don't want to get below 200 but I probably could spare 5 and see how I feel. Thanks for the feedback @Stanimal. I'll check back in after this week's swim and ruck


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm 74".  When I DEP'd in I was 215lbs.  6 months later, I was 185lbs.  It made a huge difference in my run and started to translate into every other aspect of my physical fitness as well.  It also helped not feeling like a lard ass.  I don't know how the pipeline I was in compares with A&S, but I thought I'd throw that out there since you guys are about the same size.


----------



## DMoney03XX (Nov 6, 2014)

tc1989 said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I have enjoyed the prep updates and wish you all continued success in your training. I am now digging into my preparations as well and look forward to sharing and comparing training progress with you all as we prep for 1-15.
> 
> ...



I went to A&S at a solid 210 at 75" and still managed to run a 18:30 PFT run and 8 minute swim, its just a matter of working at it. I noticed implementing track sprints into my running workouts its a good way to maintain weight and improve run times, but it definitely would've been easier on my body to be lighter for my run times. For your swim times just practice, being tall is helpful since you can streamline more effectively, id say you're at a good weight but to make it easier on yourself like @staminal said it would help to shed a few and see how you feel, don't overdo it. A&S is a rigorous course, and you will lose weight, its going to break you down due to the little to no amount of recovery between events (especially phase 2), so you want to go at a weight where you're run and swim time are good, but you're still strong. Expect to lose up to 10 lbs during the course so factor that in when you're looking at a good weight to go at, you know you're body so ask yourself if you're still going to be strong 10 lbs lighter from the weight you're at. Being a bigger guy has its advantages, we can handle to weight more on our bodies which is huge since this is a ruck based selection program, so if I were you I would shed 5lbs at the most and see how you feel. Also don't go to A&S being at the peak of your condition, go just before the peak, that way you're body will be healthy and injury free for A&S, being a stud going to A&S is a good thing but the biggest problem guys have is maintaining their shape. You can be the biggest stud they've ever seen week 1 of phase 1 but if you can't maintain solid performances throughout the course it won't matter, take care of your body, survival and longevity is key so start stretching now and eating right. Having the best times in the beginning of Phase 1 is great, but sometimes it looks better on you if you show improvement as the course goes on, it means your body can handle the tempo they're putting you on which is great since they're looking for guys that can handle high tempo without their bodies suffering too much. To sum it all up being a bigger guy has its benefits, if you feel sluggish then I'd say shed weight, but don't go overboard to where you'll sacrifice your strength.

Cheers!


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Nov 9, 2014)

@Stanimal if you're here on the East Coast I'll have to get up with you in person. Tons of motivation coming from you.


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 9, 2014)

Can you bring your own large Alice or are you only allowed to use A&S issue rucks? Either way, if you bring your own straps and belt (like the Tactical Tailor super straps and super belt) can you use them?


----------



## Stanimal (Nov 9, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Can you bring your own large Alice or are you only allowed to use A&S issue rucks? Either way, if you bring your own straps and belt (like the Tactical Tailor super straps and super belt) can you use them?



I know at A&S only the issued ALICE can be used.  No exceptions.

ITC might be different though.  The standard answer you are likely to get from the schoolhouse?  Don't spend your money on anything fancy, because you'll be issued everything you need.  That goes for ruck, fins, etc.  However, if it were me and I already owned a Gucci ruck, I'd probably bring it.  If they said I couldn't use it, then no worries.  I would not go out and buy one though.  A good customized ruck will run you anywhere from $300-500 dollars.  Not worth it unless you already have one.  Check with the ITC folks, but don't be surprised if they give you the standard answer from above.


----------



## Stanimal (Nov 9, 2014)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> @Stanimal if you're here on the East Coast I'll have to get up with you in person. Tons of motivation coming from you.



For sure.  PM me if you have questions, or want advice.   However, I will not disclose any information about the selection process.  You'll have to go through it blind like everyone else.


----------



## tc1989 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback @DMoney03XX. I hadn't thought about the expectation to drop that kind of weight during the course but that will certainly be something to consider in my prep. Hit a 5.25 mile ruck yesterday in 55 minutes. Felt pretty decent. Might have come out of the gate a little hot as I fell a off my intended 10min/mile pace towards the end.. Hope everyone's training is going well and Happy 239!


----------



## DMoney03XX (Nov 12, 2014)

Stanimal said:


> I know at A&S only the issued ALICE can be used.  No exceptions.
> 
> ITC might be different though.  The standard answer you are likely to get from the schoolhouse?  Don't spend your money on anything fancy, because you'll be issued everything you need.  That goes for ruck, fins, etc.  However, if it were me and I already owned a Gucci ruck, I'd probably bring it.  If they said I couldn't use it, then no worries.  I would not go out and buy one though.  A good customized ruck will run you anywhere from $300-500 dollars.  Not worth it unless you already have one.  Check with the ITC folks, but don't be surprised if they give you the standard answer from above.



I've been told that at ITC you are allowed to use your own rucks for when you are in the field, but have to use the issued rucks for events such as ruck runs or culminating events.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Nov 12, 2014)

Question. Not prepping for a&s, but just to be in shape for future assignments.

What is the opinion on rucking around in tri colors?

First ruck run ever
3.2 miles: 32 mins


----------



## Stanimal (Nov 12, 2014)

buzzkill.0621 said:


> Question. Not prepping for a&s, but just to be in shape for future assignments.
> 
> What is the opinion on rucking around in tri colors?
> 
> ...



My opinion is:  what is the advantage of tri-colors?  Are they super light-weight?  Do they wick moisture away?  Do they just look cool?  In a word...no.  I remember when they were a basic issue item before digitals came along.  Anyways, if you are running around the woods, or tank trails it probably won't matter what you are wearing.  However, best to be in a proper uniform, or hiking pants if you are inside the compound or any area highly trafficked by Marines.  Why give someone a reason to stop and question you?

That's a decent time, but 3 miles is hardly a test.  Granted, it's your first ruck run, so I wouldn't expect you to go for distance right away.  The trick will be to maintain that pace as the distance grows.  Most guys start out fast and then fade away.  For 3 miles, I would be disappointed with anything over 30 minutes.  But hey, they say we are our own worst critics.  Keep at it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's not about the coolness or light weight of them. I'm just wanting to use them instead of issued cammies to spare them from getting wrecked. 
Anyway my rucking area is the tank trails on courthouse bay. I'm actually about to hit them up now.


----------



## tc1989 (Dec 2, 2014)

Glad to see SS back up and running; hope you all have been well. Now for a prep update:

Most recent ruck: 8 miles- 85 minutes. (Will be hitting a 10 mile this weekend and my  final, 12 mile just before Christmas)
Swim- Swam a 7:40 300m last week (PR) and have been consistent between there and 8:00 since
Runs- My 3 miles have been pretty consistent around 20 minutes and have yet to see the improvement I would like. To be honest though, I have yet to really make that a true focus so these results were expected.

Otherwise I have just continued to stick with the prep guide with extra focus on getting as many "strict" pullups in each day as I can. I feel like I am on track to be competitive physically and have been reading pretty much anything I can get my hands on for that extra mental motivation. My plan right now is to continue to push myself up until the New Year, ease into A&S from there with a lighter training plan, and hopefully be as healthy and well rested as possible upon check-in.

Would love to see where the rest of you guys are in your prep; I dont know about the rest of you but I am extremely motivated by competition, as well as any feedback or recommended tweeks for the remainder of my training.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 4, 2014)

Browsing Groupon today and saw they have a stretching strap on sale.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-black-mountain-stretch-strap-2

Not sure if that helps anyone or not at this point, but knowing that MARSOC recommends them thought I would pass it along.


----------



## tc1989 (Dec 15, 2014)

Prep Update:

Coming into the home stretch now. I got a 12 mile ruck in this weekend in about 2:25. I was relatively pleased with the time but have experienced some significant pain in my feet since. No blisters and my legs feel fine but; I am having a lot of pain just walking around today. Im not really sure what the issue is and am hoping it is an isolated incident that will get better with a couple days of rest but it is definitely concerning this close to my class date. Otherwise, I am feeling physically well prepared and am looking forward to the challenge that A&S is sure to be.


----------



## devilbones (Dec 16, 2014)

tc1989 said:


> Prep Update:
> 
> Coming into the home stretch now. I got a 12 mile ruck in this weekend in about 2:25. I was relatively pleased with the time but have experienced some significant pain in my feet since. No blisters and my legs feel fine but; I am having a lot of pain just walking around today. Im not really sure what the issue is and am hoping it is an isolated incident that will get better with a couple days of rest but it is definitely concerning this close to my class date. Otherwise, I am feeling physically well prepared and am looking forward to the challenge that A&S is sure to be.


How much weight are you guys rucking?


----------



## tc1989 (Dec 17, 2014)

About 55 lbs


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 18, 2014)

Im not even in the Marine Corps yet, But ive been rucking, swimming and preparing for recon for a year now. Current ship date is June 22nd. I am on a 30:12 3 Mile ruck, 8:52 250m Breat Stroke swim with full utilities.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2014)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Im not even in the Marine Corps yet, But ive been rucking, swimming and preparing for recon for a year now. Current ship date is June 22nd. I am on a 30:12 3 Mile ruck, 8:52 250m Breat Stroke swim with full utilities.



I'm not Recon so I'm not "liking" your stats...but I am liking your post - glad you listened to the other guys about post content!


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm not Recon so I'm not "liking" your stats...but I am liking your post - glad you listened to the other guys about post content!


Thank you. Ive learned sir to be more respectful and speak more intelligent when speaking to someone. This website has started straightening me out.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2014)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Thank you. Ive learned sir to be more respectful and speak more intelligent when speaking to someone. This website has started straightening me out.



You were asked to read and not post for a week, it has been 3 days.   Fail.
Ability to use proper English usage, punctuation and spelling.  Fail.

corrections:  ...  I've learned, sir, to be more respectful and speak more intelligently.  This website has begun to straighten me out a little, but I have a long way to go.  I still do not follow instructions.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Dec 23, 2014)

Good luck to all those attending 1-15


----------



## Stanimal (Jan 17, 2015)

A&S 15-1 is in full swing by now.  I wish all candidates the best of luck.  If you are still in the program, continue to give it all you've got each day.  Don't try to be or do what you "think" the instructors are looking for.  Just be yourself, and do what _you _think are the right things.  

I want to share a little story with you.  Last year, a young Marine attended A&S.  He made it all the way to the end, but wasn't selected.  When he came back, he was extremely disappointed.  He disappeared for a couple of days, and I had zero contact with him.  Attempts to reach him were fruitless, and usually ended with me leaving a voicemail.  I was getting pretty concerned for his safety, and was on the verge of notifying the command.  He finally called me back, and I ordered him to report to me immediately.  He had not had a haircut in weeks and hadn't shaved in about 3-4 days.  Although I was glad he had safely returned, I completely lost it on him.  I had never treated him with anything other than the utmost in professionalism, and I felt my trust had been violated.  I got him straightened out, and he eventually returned to his parent unit.  Months went by and to my surprise, I received an email from him.  He wanted to thank me for my patience and mentorship, and also to apologize for his actions during that time.  The Marine will remain nameless, but I told him that his apology showed growth and maturity.  I wished him success in his future endeavors.  

The moral of the story?  If you return from selection without a certificate, don't get angry at the instructors.  They had nothing to do with you making it or not making it.  It was all based on your own actions and your combined performance (physical/mental).  Secondly, do not "drop your ruck" because you don't give a crap anymore.  Pick yourself up, and take solace in the fact that you gave it everything you had.  (_You did, didn't you?_).  Third, take what you learn about yourself and apply it to the rest of your life.  Better yet, share some of what you've learned (_You know what you can talk about and what you can't) _with other Marines to help make them and your entire unit better.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 17, 2015)

Stanimal said:


> A&S 15-1 is in full swing by now.  I wish all candidates the best of luck.  If you are still in the program, continue to give it all you've got each day.  Don't try to be or do what you "think" the instructors are looking for.  Just be yourself, and do what _you _think are the right things.
> 
> I want to share a little story with you.  Last year, a young Marine attended A&S.  He made it all the way to the end, but wasn't selected.  When he came back, he was extremely disappointed.  He disappeared for a couple of days, and I had zero contact with him.  Attempts to reach him were fruitless, and usually ended with me leaving a voicemail.  I was getting pretty concerned for his safety, and was on the verge of notifying the command.  He finally called me back, and I ordered him to report to me immediately.  He had not had a haircut in weeks and hadn't shaved in about 3-4 days.  Although I was glad he had safely returned, I completely lost it on him.  I had never treated him with anything other than the utmost in professionalism, and I felt my trust had been violated.  I got him straightened out, and he eventually returned to his parent unit.  Months went by and to my surprise, I received an email from him.  He wanted to thank me for my patience and mentorship, and also to apologize for his actions during that time.  The Marine will remain nameless, but I told him that his apology showed growth and maturity.  I wished him success in his future endeavors.
> 
> The moral of the story?  If you return from selection without a certificate, don't get angry at the instructors.  They had nothing to do with you making it or not making it.  It was all based on your own actions and your combined performance (physical/mental).  Secondly, do not "drop your ruck" because you don't give a crap anymore.  Pick yourself up, and take solace in the fact that you gave it everything you had.  (_You did, didn't you?_).  Third, take what you learn about yourself and apply it to the rest of your life.  Better yet, share some of what you've learned (_You know what you can talk about and what you can't) _with other Marines to help make them and your entire unit better.


Hello sir. I read that you can make it to the utter end, but still not be selected? I understand what you are saying and at the same time I do not. For example I have a 0321 Contract. So when I go to MART what is the next step then? I just dont understand the concept of making it through the cut, but actually not being picked.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Hello sir. I read that you can make it to the utter end, but still not be selected? I understand what you are saying and at the same time I do not. For example I have a 0321 Contract. So when I go to MART what is the next step then? I just dont understand the concept of making it through the cut, but actually not being picked.



Your contract does nothing but allow you the chance to be selected and trained to that MOS, read it carefully, you will be assigned to the needs of the Marine Corps should you not complete training for any reason.  If you can't get a security clearance, no-go; if you fail physically, no-go; if you fail mentally, no-go...  see how it works?

Assessment and Selection is not just about making it to the end of a course, look at the name....  Assessment first, then, if you are the top, and have everything the unit wants, you get selected...   The only guarantee is that you put forth everything you have.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Your contract does nothing but allow you the chance to be selected and trained to that MOS, read it carefully, you will be assigned to the needs of the Marine Corps should you not complete training for any reason.  If you can't get a security clearance, no-go; if you fail physically, no-go; if you fail mentally, no-go...  see how it works?
> 
> Assessment and Selection is not just about making it to the end of a course, look at the name....  Assessment first, then, if you are the top, and have everything the unit wants, you get selected...   The only guarantee is that you put forth everything you have.


Thank you very much for your quick reply. 2 words are in my mind. Never Quit. Will hopefully get to know you guys more before I ship out (June 22nd) then the wheels start to spin .


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2015)

Boot is your 25m target.   And although you will not like this statement, from your posts, you are or were expecting that if you get to the end of A&S or BRC you are automatically a cool guy...  guess what, that puts you back at the bottom of the pile in that area.  You still have unit trainup, TTPs, and time to spend getting mentored by your Team, Platoon, Company...   figure a year 18 months after training and you're a truly functional member of your team...   it's a probationary period, where, get this, should your leadership see big failure of any kind... you can go back to the needs of the Marine Corps.

Assessment, Training, and Selection are ongoing not a one time thing.


----------



## Stanimal (Jan 18, 2015)

X2 what SF med said.  To clarify further...if a Marine makes it to the end of the selection process, and meets all of the bare minimums, he has completed the course.  That does not mean he gets picked to attend the next phase of training.  It simply means he possessed at least the minimum skills to remain in training up to that point and that he's not a quitter.  Put yourself in the instructor's boots for a minute.  You have a candidate that does nothing but the bare minimums in every event, and is consistently last or near the back of the pack.  Technically, he made the cut, but would you want him on your team?


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 21, 2015)

I currently was doing about 11:30 Minute Miles with a 45lb Ruck. Also my ruck is somewhat destroyed and missing a strap so therefore I had to improvise and make a strap out of some strong duct tape. Hip straps don't worry that well either sadly, but just helping me prepare more I guess! Will let you fellas know the progress.. Thank you to everyone that has helped motivate me throughout this site.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> I currently was doing about 11:30 Minute Miles with a 45lb Ruck. Also my ruck is somewhat destroyed and missing a strap so therefore I had to improvise and make a strap out of some strong duct tape. Hip straps don't worry that well either sadly, but just helping me prepare more I guess! Will let you fellas know the progress.. Thank you to everyone that has helped motivate me throughout this site.



Why in God's name are you training with unserviceable equipment and thinking it's better for you?   In a combat situation, I can see it, but prior to even getting to Boot? Wrong Answer.  Go immediately to a surplus store, or ask somebody here to help you out with getting the replacement parts you need. 
There is a fine line between hard and stupid and you are crossing it.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why in God's name are you training with unserviceable equipment and thinking it's better for you?   In a combat situation, I can see it, but prior to even getting to Boot? Wrong Answer.  Go immediately to a surplus store, or ask somebody here to help you out with getting the replacement parts you need.
> There is a fine line between hard and stupid and you are crossing it.


Will do sir. I'll most likely go grab a Ruck from Woodville Surplus or some sort of tactical store near me. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 21, 2015)

Also if y'all dont mind me asking this question. What is your opinion on a Marine coming right out of boot camp attending SOI, then going to MART after that? Me and this other guy at my RS both were contracted with Recon. I'm just wondering if anyone has any opinions of that.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Also if y'all dont mind me asking this question. What is your opinion on a Marine coming right out of boot camp attending SOI, then going to MART after that? Me and this other guy at my RS both were contracted with Recon. I'm just wondering if anyone has any opinions of that.



You'll probably do Boot, SOI, BRC... MART  will come after BRC, IIRC. focus on each in the order they'll come in order to excel.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You'll probably do Boot, SOI, BRC... MART  will come after BRC, IIRC. focus on each in the order they'll come in order to excel.


Really? Everywhere I've searched it has told me that MART is before Recon. Well thanks for giving me the rright information, but like you said. Focus on one thing at a time. Thank you again.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes I just looked again at a few sources and it is said that Mart is Before Brc, because it's to weed out and help marines to be prepared for Brc I believe.


----------



## Stanimal (Jan 22, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Yes I just looked again at a few sources and it is said that Mart is Before Brc, because it's to weed out and help marines to be prepared for Brc I believe.



MART is basically the current day version of RIP.  We used to wear, and be called "ropes" or "ropers".  You had to earn a seat at BRC/ARS.  Nothing was handed to you.  Sadly, the Marine Corps did away with the East Coast ARS, and funneled everyone into BRC.  There was a lot of history at Fort Story, but having one school does simplify things and save money.  All hail "Loch Ness"!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

@ChrismerPoole  - have you repaired/replaced your unserviceable equipment yet?  As a Marine (of any MOS) it will be your responsibility to DX your unserviceable gear quickly, to remain mission ready.


----------



## Stanimal (Jan 26, 2015)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Yes I just looked again at a few sources and it is said that Mart is Before Brc, because it's to weed out and help marines to be prepared for Brc I believe.



On another note @ChrismerPoole:  You need to pay more attention to correct grammar, punctuation, and spelling.  "Marines" is always capitalized.  That rule extends to Army, Navy, Air Force, and Coast Guard as well.  BRC is an acronym that stands for Basic Reconnaissance Course.  All three letters should be capitalized, not just the first.  I'm not an English major by any means, but I make a concerted effort to _not _sound like an idiot when I write.  Learn to pay attention to those little details now, and it will pay dividends for you later on.  In this line of work, a seemingly insignificant mistake, or momentary lapse of judgment could cost someone their life.  Needless to say, true professionals take _every_ aspect of their job very seriously.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Jan 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @ChrismerPoole  - have you repaired/replaced your unserviceable equipment yet?  As a Marine (of any MOS) it will be your responsibility to DX your unserviceable gear quickly, to remain mission ready.


Yes sir. I did indeed repair my ruck. I will now be swimming, running and lifting mostly everyday after school to help prepare.


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 29, 2015)

Not in 1-15 but just wanted to share.

Finally just started the 10-week guide this past Monday. Not enough time on Tuesday to do the warmup and regeneration but my 1-mile ruck time before and after the workout was 10:58 and 11:50...I was pretty gassed for the last one, as I started out feeling really lethargic. I didn't consume nearly enough calories throughout the day so I expect to be a lot better for next weeks. I feel I'll be able to hold around a 11-minute pace without too much trouble for the 4-mile ruck this Saturday to end out Week 1. I really like the layout of this program and it's pretty fun. I was able today to procure a new rubber rifle from the Regiment pool so I'll be carrying that (without sling) on all my rucks from here on out. 

Should I also be wearing H-gear/LBV when I ruck?


----------



## Cjruss (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, 
     I'm chiming in on this thread, and don't mean to interrupt.  The motivation an wisdom given out here is incredibly wise. Even though this is my first post, I'd like to say thanks for that for all the knowledge thus far. I do have some questions, hopefully I can get some answers/advice....
      I'm an SMCR Marine, And I know the 0372 billet has been opened up for the reserves. I feel like a unicorn. I fail to meet Marines with the same sort of motivation to push the limits. MARSOC, has always been the dream. I've talked to my head shed an also talked with the MARSOC recruiters, and hopes of obtaining ADOS orders, are slim to none. The ADOS orders would help get me in the pool for a couple months before heading to phase 1. I crossfit/ oly lift, I feel comfortable in the water but need some work with the breast stroke. I've always been a strong hiker. Im have the opportunity to make the August A&S course. As a reserve my resources are very limited as far as a pool, and that solid life of being able to PT 2-3 a days. I'm running this Solo, no support comin from anywhere. I'm hoping you gentleman can give me kind of a no shit assessment. I could use some mentorship. My PFT is 285 an CFT 296. I've always been competitive, I don't always win, but I always come back for a rematch. Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 3, 2015)

What state are you from, @Cjruss?


----------



## Cjruss (Feb 3, 2015)

Washington state.

@SOTGWarrior


----------



## ritterk (Feb 3, 2015)

Contact a prior service recruiter and they can help you with IMA stuff as well as inform you on what is out there orders wise.  R


----------



## Doorkicker7 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm in the Same boat as you @Cjruss. I'm a Cpl. reservist in TX. I contacted the east coast recruiter on the marsoc website. He sent me an email with all the required documents I needed. I am looking to attend the August phase 1 also. Have you looked into going to a natitorium, or high school pool? My Ssgt is helping me with the package. Also go to the mentor section and request to be apart of the marsoc mentor program


----------



## Cjruss (Feb 3, 2015)

Right on thanks @Doorkicker7. And @ritterk. I'll get in touch with the PSR, and request the mentorhip program.


----------



## Devon678 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just a question. I notice a lot of ruck times being posted. Is everyone just using a 45 pound ruck in cammies? or is there a rubber rifle involved and more weight to compensate for water and such.


----------



## dmcgill (Feb 13, 2015)

Devon678 said:


> Just a question. I notice a lot of ruck times being posted. Is everyone just using a 45 pound ruck in cammies? or is there a rubber rifle involved and more weight to compensate for water and such.



I take my ruck dry over to the gym and weigh it there to make sure I'm at 45 pounds. Then I add three quarts of water. I checked out an M16 rubber rifle from the Regiment's pool and take it with me when I ruck. I don't believe you will ever ruck without a rifle at least at A&S so better get used to it now.


----------



## Devon678 (Feb 13, 2015)

dmcgill said:


> I take my ruck dry over to the gym and weigh it there to make sure I'm at 45 pounds. Then I add three quarts of water. I checked out an M16 rubber rifle from the Regiment's pool and take it with me when I ruck. I don't believe you will ever ruck without a rifle at least at A&S so better get used to it now.



Perfect response. Thank you.


----------



## mmyn (Feb 16, 2015)

TL/DR: I've seen some Alice rucks with this strap, and some without; what will A&S have?

So I've spent most of my time using Tac Tailor, TAG, and Ares armor packs (Read: Comfy). I rely pretty heavily on the sternum cinch; so when I started using a plane jane alice ruck without a cinch, it felt like sharp edges and hatred on my back. Is this sternum cinch pictured going to be on the rucks at A&S?

If the answer is, "No, harden the fuck up." Then who's got advice on mitigating pack palsy? (Arms falling asleep temporarily) I normally run a tight hip belt and loose shoulder straps until I need to sprint. But if anyone has a neat trick I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Stanimal (Feb 17, 2015)

mmyn said:


> Is this sternum cinch pictured going to be on the rucks at A&S?



No, harden the fuck up.  Kidding.  All joking aside, the rucks at A&S are bare bones and do not have chest straps.  Your mention of tightening the waist strap is about all you can do to help alleviate some pressure on your traps.  I've experimented with shifting my ruck straps out towards my shoulders on the fly.  It temporarily gets the blood flowing in the arms again, and makes the tingly feeling in my fingers dissipate.  This usually only lasts for a minute and then my shoulders start to hurt, so I put the straps right back where they were.  Obviously, I do not stop to make these little adjustments.  Bottom line is rucking just hurts, and that is all there is to it.  Some guys use the pain as a motivator to run faster.  I.E. The faster I run, the sooner I get to take this monkey off my back.  Or, you could just harden the fuck up. Sorry....couldn't resist.


----------



## mmyn (Feb 18, 2015)

:)


----------



## Devon678 (Feb 18, 2015)

The faster you run, the faster your done.


----------



## Stanimal (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the selected candidates of A&S 15-1.  Continue to work hard in the areas that you know you need to improve.  Learn from your mistakes, and do not repeat them at ITC.  Constantly strive to get better, and do not rest on your laurels.  Good luck!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you to everyone on this forum for the invaluable advice and guidance. Successfully selected to attend ITC.

Selectee hopefuls- listen well to the guidance of those on this board and apply yourself.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 23, 2015)

Gomer, good luck.


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 24, 2015)

Freakin Awesome Gomer!  Congratulations on getting selected and good luck at ITC!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Feb 26, 2015)

It doesn't end here, fellas. Prepare for ITC the same way you prepared for A&S. Don't forget to fin- A LOT.


----------

